# Velocity gone.



## 78cortina (Jul 12, 2012)

Well got a sgs3 today, with I half an hour of getting home had custom jelly bean on and flying.

Would recommend other ppl do this.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

im on a 2 year plan and i work 2 shifts a week. i would soooo change to that phone. or the galaxy nexus, that was my other original choice but i was assured this was the better phone


----------



## 78cortina (Jul 12, 2012)

I am with telstra Australia and payed out velocity sold it to a mate, covered the cost. Got sgs3 on a little bit more pricey plan.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

The vivid /velocity /raider /holiday is a great phone for someone who just wants a good android phone on stock, but for a techie who wants to stay up to date with android and tweak and customize and develope its a terrible phone. Good luck with the gs3,I think I'm going to take this back to stock and just make a few tweaks.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azz72 (May 27, 2012)

I'm just waiting for my contract to be up so I can get a upgrade and I think I'm going to get away from htc. I had the htc inspire and loved it because I was able to do almost anything as far a roms and mods but the vivid isn't like that so its gotta go. I want the samsung also...well see what happens

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

azz72 said:


> I'm just waiting for my contract to be up so I can get a upgrade and I think I'm going to get away from htc. I had the htc inspire and loved it because I was able to do almost anything as far a roms and mods but the vivid isn't like that so its gotta go. I want the samsung also...well see what happens
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


I bought my Holiday out of envy of two of my friends, one with an Ace and the other with a VivoW. This phone was a huge step down from those, and I'm about ready to get rid of my device also.

Just waiting to see if AT&T is going to force me to change my plan by holding me ransom for an upgrade a la Verizon. At first news for that, I'm upgrading all of my lines then terminating AT&T once that contract period is done.


----------



## cor–master (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah just really disappointing from a rooting and custom rom standpoint. This phones world's ahead of my former captivate on stock, but root both of them and the captivate blows it out of the water. The captivate had its first alpha build of ics in December and it started becoming a daily driver in January. Now developers are working hard on cm10. This far more advanced phone we have however is dead on ICS, and I'm certain we won't get jelly bean. And it not that we have a lack of developers we just have pretty much a phone that was designed to stay stock. like the Android Central article I read the other day said, sense and Touchwiz aren't skins they are basically android based oses, and the only thing that differs them from the Kindle fire and nook is they have Google play access. And much like say the windows phone 7.5, sense 3.6 is basically the final update for the pre sense 4 phones, so I think that's how htc will justify it.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxshadowxslayerxx (Sep 8, 2012)

Planning on picking up an sgs3 when I move to tmobile

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

